# take advantage of off-season close-outs



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

after Halloween I specifically go after the cyalume sticks in various colors (it might be a _little_ paranoid, but our SHTF plan has contingencies for approaching base-camp with dif colors)

after Thanksgiving of course has turkeys for $0.39/lb. usually

after X-mas I just love to get the strings of beaded garlands & break them down into Mardis Gras necklaces that I sell in February for about a 2000% profit


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Blob, those are fantastic ideas! I especially like the idea of cyalume sticks!

We get some of the marked-down candy after Halloween (non-chocolate because it keeps longer) and stash it in an air-tight bucket in case the SHTF. It'll be good "transition" food supplies (as in "treats") for the grandkids, 7 of them ages 8 and under, if the kids and their families have to bug out to here.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Do the same thing's, well cept the bead thing.

But we got a dollar tree, everthin is a buck. I been buyin up cylum sticks, 2 pack fer a buck. Gotta get em early er there sold out.

I take advantage a meat sales anytime a the year an stock the freezers cause I never know when somebody gonna order smoked goods, hey it puts a bit more profit in my pocket.

I also buy a fair amount a my first aid supplies at dollar tree, can't beat the price.

Always shop the clearence isle's cause ya can usually find somethin ya need lots cheaper.

Always better to save money an have it fer other things.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

LOVE the $ Tree! but I don't buy the meat there because when you calculate the price it's like $4~$5+/lb. depending on 3oz or 4oz package! (gotta watch the srving size) when things are close to expiration dates they start selling them in multiples for to avoid transportation & disposal costs, just picked up a crapload of unsweetened corn-pops-type cereal for 3/$1

my advice on the candy... go with hard candy (clearance after x-mas 'ribbon' candy is good as a pick-me-up as it has a tiny bit of menthol (mint?) oil in it) , it stores the longest, individual wrapped can be a pain in high humidity/temperature makes it sticky


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Sporting goods stores have lots of off season deals. Right now they will be liquidating fishing gear. Good deals on camping gear right now also. Great deals on guns after hunting seasons, check the pawn shops.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

In addition to chemlights, there are tons of food items that are shelf stable and usable, tied to holidays that can be put away for a while. Also table cloths, paper plates, cups and party items. Those cheapie tiki lighting systems can work in other times of the year.


----------



## mickbear (Apr 9, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> after Halloween I specifically go after the cyalume sticks in various colors (it might be a _little_ paranoid, but our SHTF plan has contingencies for approaching base-camp with dif colors)
> 
> after Thanksgiving of course has turkeys for $0.39/lb. usually
> 
> after X-mas I just love to get the strings of beaded garlands & break them down into Mardis Gras necklaces that I sell in February for about a 2000% profit


we buy them also and cut the breast off and slice it up for jerky.it takes seasoning quick and dries out fast,i then smoke the rest, (the dark meat} which i like best anyway.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I stocked up on 9"paper plates & large napkins after St. Pattie's Day. 25 cents a package of 18. I do this after all holidays. When you're hungry you don't care what type of plate the food is on. Got a case of large plastic drinking cups after the 4th for a nickle a cup. Keep your eyes open never know when or where you will find a bargin. At an estate sale a while back everyone was going for the furniture and knic knacs, I headed for the kitchen got a huge box(too big for me to carry) of plastic storage bags all sizes, aluminum foil, wax paper, plastic wrap, freezer paper & trash bags most of the boxes never opened $4. Also got two paper sacks of paper plates, plastic cups & styrofoam cups $2. Boxes of spices, canned goods etc. for little of nothing. Then I went looking for any type of storage containers.


----------

